
Show HN: List of Hiring Freezes in Europe - trianx
https://www.cvandme.com/
======
trianx
\- Focus: software developers in Germany

\- Hope this can be helpful to anyone who was laid off and needs to apply for
a new job

\- The idea is give & take - roughly 1000 user entries so far

